
Mary Meeker's 28 page take on Covid-19 - bradvl
https://www.axios.com/mary-meeker-coronavirus-trends-report-0690fc96-294f-47e6-9c57-573f829a6d7c.html
======
Theodores
There are the 'have's' and the 'have not's'.

I don't think that it is easy for the 'have's' to see how the situation
affects the 'have not's'.

For those in the first world that are in managerial positions, healthy and on
a pension or with inherited wealth the situation is very different to that
facing those living paycheck to paycheck or without a paycheck.

Essentially this means there is some class struggle going on, between the
'have's' and 'have not's'. If you are a 'have not' then this is centre stage,
if you are a 'have' this is curiously absent. I found this report was written
by a 'have'.

------
realtalk_sp
Has anyone done an analysis of her past reports to see if she's really any
good at prognostication? I feel like in the past she stuck to describing
incremental changes and trends but this was much more opinionated.

~~~
askafriend
I look at these reports as checkpoints of trends that are already happening.
All you need is a keen observational eye and some data to back up the
qualitative observations to produce something like this.

I don't view these reports are being in the business of predicting the future.

They are describing what's already obviously happening with maybe an
optimistic eye towards the future.

~~~
panarky
Accurately separating what is important from what is trivial in the flow of
current events is indistinguishable from predicting the near future.

~~~
askafriend
That's fair. I was more commenting on her Internet Trends Report.

------
PowerfulWizard
(pdf) [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6842117/Our-
New-W...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6842117/Our-New-
World.pdf)

------
yodon
Many years ago (10?) she published a PowerPoint deck that blew everyone's mind
and we all learned her name. Every year since she publishes a PowerPoint deck
that is full of numbers and is otherwise no more insightful than any other
analyst's PowerPoint deck full of numbers. Each time she releases a new deck I
open it hoping for another like the first one, and each time it's utterly
disposable.

------
trhway
Covid looks to me like that space stone that finished dinosauruses. Basically
it just accelerated/cleared path for the trends which were already well
underway (feathered flying dinosauruses, mammals, online retail, cloud, etc.
in while the classic dinosauruses and retail, onpremise
datacenters/applications, regular commuting to the office and assigned desk,
etc. out).

------
dylan604
Is this health care's year of linux? I have been working around remote video
telehealth since the late 90s. It has always been right around the corner.

~~~
sharadov
We always had teledoc, but it's an imperfect technology, can the doctor
examine you with a stethoscope, can he check your BP, can he check your throat
or blood-oxygen levels? NO? All he can do is ask for your symptoms and suggest
what is at best an imperfect diagnosis and medications.

~~~
gumby
The Teladoc program will actually upload some of your ios health data if you
permit it (I might, but the privacy granularity is inadequate). So in theory
the doctor could get my BP, HRT, BG etc...assuming I, the layperson, used the
cuff properly.

Instead I just tell him/her the readings.

------
lazylizard
Just watch china. Its 2 months ahead in time. Right after lockdown, traffic
jams are back. Though borders are still closed. But watch them. In case the
outbreak returns.

